# mon ipod fonctionne sur mon mac mais pas sur pc (format?)



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Voila situation, c'est assez simple mais je prefere donner le maximum de details car j'ai besoin d'aide rapidement  :

- J'ai un mac qui tourne avec Tiger + Itunes version 8

- Je viens d'acheter un Ipod Classic

- J'ai commence a utiliser mon Ipod avec mon Mac (cela fonctionne meme si je me suis pas encore connecte a internet pour m'enregistrer et faire les mises a jour, est ce important ?)

- Je vais maintenant vendre mon Mac (dans quelques jours donc je suis un peu au taquet) et donc j'aimerai pouvoir utiliser mon Ipod sur mon PC

- Dans Itunes, tjs sur le mac, j'ai selectionne "utiliser comme disque dur externe" et j'ai deselectionne "synchro"

- j'ai ensuite brancher mon ipod sur le pc via le port usb et j'ai droit "windows ne peut pas lire ce disque, vous devez le formater".

- pourtant je pensais appliquer la methode (pour transferer ses donnees d'un ordi a un autre) qui est sur le site du support Apple mais ce n'est pas possible car windows ne veut meme pas lire l'ipod comme DDE.

- Toujours sur le site du support Apple, ils precisent que le formatage Mac ne peut pas etre lu sur Windows, pourtant je n'ai jamais formate cet ipod, est ce qu'il etait comme ca d'usine ?

- Enfin ils disent aussi que le format Windows est lue par Mac mais n'est pas reconnu, qu'est ce que cela signifie ?

- BILAN : mon idee etait d'utiliser mon ipod comme Disque dur externe pour transferer mes donnees perso et mes photos sur mon pc, puis ensuite installer itunes sur mon pc  et utiliser mon ipod uniquement sur ce pc car je vais vendre mon mac, mais je ne vois pas comment c'est possible s'il n'y a pas de formatage compatible Mac ET Windows ?

J'espere avoir ete clair, et merci d'avance pour votre aide !!!


----------



## designer (7 Avril 2009)

j'ai eu aussi ce blem avec le mien, il était formater pour pc, c'est fort simple, je cherche... je te répond dés que j'ai la réponse !


----------



## designer (7 Avril 2009)

flûte de zut, je ne trouve plus !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,


Comme j'ai trouve solution a mon probleme je vais en faire profiter les autres :


SITUATION ET SOLUTIONS :

- Vous avez achete un ipod
- Vous l'utilisez sur un Mac
- Vous ne voulez plus l'utiliser sur un Mac mais uniquement sur un PC
- Vous devez activer l'ipod comme DDE sur votre Mac pour recuperer toutes vos donnees
- Vous devez copier votre dossier Itunes sur clef usb ou DDE etc
- Vous pouvez ensuite formater votre ipod avec votre Mac en suivant la procedure indiquee par Itunes (c'est tres simple il suffit d'avoir internet connecte et de ne pas debrancher l'ipod pdt le formatage)
- Au moment ou le formatage est fini, Itunes vous demande de rentrer un nom pour votre ipod et qq autre infos, ne faites rien, et deconnectez votre ipod
- Telecharger la derniere version d'Itunes sur votre PC
- Branchez votre ipod sur le PC, Itunes va vous dire qu'il est formatte pour un Mac, donc choisissez "formater" a nouveau a partir d'itunes ! Cette fois ce sera fait pour Windows, donnez un nom a votre ipod a la fin de la procedure et voila !
- il ne vous reste plus qu'a transferer vos donnees et votre dossier itunes que vous aviez pris soin de mettre sur DDE ou clef usb.

BILAN et QUESTIONS  :

- On ne peut pas formater (formater correctement : cad avec Itunes) un ipod qui a ete utilise sur un mac avec un PC, il faut d'abord formater sur MAC pour recuperer les parametrages usine puis formater sur PC.
- On ne peut donc PAS utiliser l'ipod comme DDE pour transferer des donnees de Mac a PC (peut-on le faire ds l'autre sens ?)
- A quoi sert la fonction DDE de l'ipod si on ne peut pas transferer de donnees (je parle bien de donnees copiees dans le Finder de l'ipod et pas de la musique integree a itunes) d'un ordi a un autre avec l'ipod ? Le seul interet est d'avoir un backup de ses donnees Mac ou PC sur son Ipod et encore l'interer est tres limite car si l'ordinateur plante, on ne pourra plus connecter l'ipod  a un ordi sans le formater !!!!
- Je suis decu car je pensais pouvoir utiliser l'ipod comme moyen de tranfert de donnees, par exemple, aller chez un ami et lui donner les photos que j'ai faites de nos vacances (comme une clef USB en gros) mais je ne crois pas que cela soit possible, pouvez-vous confirmer ?
- Faites le bon choix, Mac ou PC car changer n'est pas forcement facile !
- TRES IMPORTANT : j'ai cherche longtemps une solution a mon probleme sur le site Apple Support France et j'ai finalement trouve la reponse sur le site  Apple Support en Anglais. En effet certaines infos se sont perdues dans la traduction.

A+


----------



## neosimeone (20 Janvier 2010)

Je sais que le sujet date un peu mais j'ai trouvé intéressant de poster ma solution :

- Vous avez achete un ipod
- Vous l'avez utilisé sur un Mac
- Vous ne voulez plus l'utiliser sur un Mac mais uniquement sur un PC

Quand vous connectez votre ipod sur le PC vous avez ce message :

Itunes a détecté un ipod formaté sur mac...

Sharepod et Yamipod ne fonctionnent pas car l'ipod n'est pas détecté.

Le seul outil magique est copytrans : http://fr.copytrans.net/download.php

Alors effectivement il coute 14,99  mais si vos musiques sont vraiment importantes pour vous cela vaut peut être le coup.
Pour ceux qui n'ont vraiment pas d'argent à mettre là dedans et qui ont du temps vous pouvez copier 50 chansons puis désinstaller le logiciel, réinstaller, copier 50 chansons, Désinstaller, Réinstaller....et ainsi de suite...

En espérant avoir aidé

Cédric Simon
SimOn'S Ordi
Dépannage et Assistance Informatique à distance dans toute la France et à domicile pour les particuliers et les professionnels de l'ile de la Réunion.
Site Web : Http://www.simonsordi.fr


----------

